# Japan in Bildern x100 HQ



## AMUN (29 Apr. 2011)




----------



## illidan (30 Apr. 2011)

sind schon coole bilder. würd ja gerne mal da hinfahren. allerdings frühestens, wie sich die situation dort wieder beruhigt hat.


----------



## Padderson (30 Apr. 2011)

Wunderschöne Bilder!:thumbup:
Hoffentlich erholt sich das Land recht bald, können einem wirklich leid tun


----------



## marriobassler (11 Dez. 2012)

tolles land !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IcyCold (12 Dez. 2012)

*tolles Land, tolle Bilder*


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2012)

ich mag das Land


----------



## Omnicrom (14 Dez. 2012)

Sehr gelungene Bilder!


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

Hammer Bilder, sobald ich mal über Geld verfüge nach dem Studium, werde ich auf jedenfall mal Japan besuchen. Bis das soweit ist, hat sich die Lage dort sicher auch wieder stabilisiert. ^^


----------



## wonzy82 (3 Okt. 2013)

Tolle Bilder, nur das goldene M will einfach nicht so ganz reinpassen.


----------



## Predator51 (17 Okt. 2013)

Sehr geil. Würde gerne hin aber mit der ganzen Verstrahlung da drüben ist ja so ne Sache...


----------



## leonadaily (4 Dez. 2013)

amazing thanks


----------



## Al Bundy29 (5 Dez. 2013)

schöne Bilder danke fürs teilen :thx::thumbup:

Gruß

Al


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

na da konnte man sich das ein oder andere als hintergrund nehmen , echt nice


----------



## ElCoyote (23 März 2014)

:thx: vielen Dank für die Bilder!!! einfach nur schön!!! 
Ma, ein open world RPG mit Japan wäre einfach nur DER HAMMER.


----------



## iwi (1 Apr. 2015)

so ein reiches und vielfaeltiges land, supa bilder, danke


----------



## prettyanddemented (2 Apr. 2015)

Hach, wie schön! Ich vermisse Japan jeden Tag... hoffentlich komm ich nochmal hin 
Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## DozDar (25 Apr. 2015)

ich finde die Bauweise einfach nur der Hammer!


----------



## Telialicious (10 Mai 2015)

Wahnsinnig schön, danke!


----------



## looper (11 Mai 2015)

sehr schön! vielen dank!


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

super bilder, danke! würde sehr gern mal nach japan!


----------



## raisedfist (23 Juli 2016)

nette reihe. wäre allerdings nett, wenn man auch erfahren würde, wo diese bauten jeweils stehen. der goldene tempel in der vierten reihe ist z.b. der kinkaku-ji in kyoto. auch hätte manches bild im 90° gedreht werden sollen... 

ab nächster woche werde ich mir mal ein paar sachen davon ansehen und freue mich darauf


----------



## maxatpaylashmak (11 Aug. 2016)

So beautiful country!


----------



## unuisa (12 Aug. 2016)

Tolle Locations, würde da auch gerne mal leben.


----------



## Ordell Robbie (10 Sep. 2016)

also ich bin auch sehr von japan und der kultur faszinierd. würde gernmal mal nach Osaka. das mecca von food & games. :thumbup:


----------



## Exilsachse1 (30 Sep. 2016)

Herzlichen Dank für diese imposanten Bilder.


----------



## gelion (9 Okt. 2016)

It looks like a very beautiful country, ty for pics!


----------



## Rehab (15 Jan. 2017)

Danke für die Bilder. Macht Lust auf Urlaub in Japan.


----------

